# Bruno and Maya having fun again!



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/w-GtjmYUvjQ


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful dogs and so much energy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the video! And, beautiful pups!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They remind me very much of my two playing at the river...as if enormous forces of energy have been unleashed, LOL. Nice video... Are you shooting on a real camera or on your cell?


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

OutWest said:


> They remind me very much of my two playing at the river...as if enormous forces of energy have been unleashed, LOL. Nice video... Are you shooting on a real camera or on your cell?



They have so much fun when they get together and they adore eachother. Bruno turned 7 months on December 1st and Maya is 2 yrs old. 

I shot the video with my iphone and photos with the Nikon D5300, which I just got it on Thursday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun watching them together, they're a good match for each other. 
They're both beautiful too and my favorite color, love the reds!


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

what was the problem with them previously?


----------

